# My 86' Z31 is over heating...HELP!



## lemmiwinks (Mar 12, 2005)

The guage will be normal for like 5 minets...than go all they way up ... than go down a bit...than go up agane(not all the way), Than it will go down to normal and be fine....whats the problem here?

THANX!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

We've had a lot of overheating problems lately. Long as the guage doesn't go full hot and stay there, I'd say the problem may be the thermostat or an air bubble.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds like the thermostat is sticking in the closed position for a bit too long.


----------



## pearlz (May 10, 2005)

*Hot Hot Hot*

Fluctuating temps like that are a good reason to yank the radiator and have it rodded out and if need replaced. Good time to replace the thermostat with a new Nissan factory one.

Your 86 is almost 20 years old! Lots of accumulated corrosion inside can cause all sorts of hassles. A new two row radiator core will cost you a couple hundred bucks, and a new fan clutch about 50. Believe me, it is worth the effort.

By the way, you have to remove the front bumper to get the radiator off, not difficult and very necessary.

Be Cool!

Pearlz


----------

